# Yahoo- Report on the irritable bowel syndrome drug pipeline from Life Science Analytics (News-Medical-Net)



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

Research and Markets (http://www.researchandmarkets.com/research/44c1d2/irritable_bowel_sy) has announced the addition of the "Irritable Bowel Syndrome Therapy Area Pipeline Report" report to their offering.View the full article


----------

